# The Veet Thread, help please!



## markr333 (Nov 19, 2009)

So I am a bit of a hair [email protected]@rd! Going on holiday and want to remove hair from chest, stomach, legs, ass, balls etc.

Here's the question - is veet a good option for any of these areas? I know balls are out of the questions, so where do I need to stop with the veet if I use it??

And what kind of veet to go for if there are different types?

:thumb:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I've used Veet on my tessies in the past. Didn't really get any irritation, just the tingling you'd expect.

Everyone is different though - depends on how sensitive your skin is.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

its not suggested for sensitive areas although i have too used it, if you do i wouldnt use veet for men on that area but if you are quite thick haired on your chest etc i would suggest veet for men as its stronger, you will need to finish off with a shave to get a few bits then moisturize after


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Wax chest/abs and back, veet top of legs (or where ever you need), then use a shaver for anything else!

Edit: Ive used veet on my chest/abs..it worked, lastest around 1-2weeks..but I think waxing is much better!


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> Wax chest/abs and back, veet top of legs (or where ever you need), then use a shaver for anything else!
> 
> Edit: Ive used veet on my chest/abs..it worked, lastest around 1-2weeks..but I think waxing is much better!


id go the opposite just because when i veeted and finished off with a shave on my legs it was the most horrid itchiness ever, shave my chest and abs all the time with no itchiness, it doesnt last long though you are right. waxing is for strong men though lol


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

i veet everything, chest abs and ballsack no problems, then shave no.1 on my pubes 

only problem veeting your balls is you have to squat a bit and stand like a fcukin crab otherwise you get two big bald patches on uour legs where your balls touch


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

Go with waxing buddy. Back, sack n crack. Feels much nicer and lasts MUCH longer. If you veet it'll grow back just as fast as if you shaved and the more frequently you do it the more you're likely to get irritation. Especially on senstive areas, and you're on hols so sweating more than usual and using more lotions than usual. Veet works better on finer hair and I'm guessing as you described yourself as a hairy [email protected] your hair might be quite thick?

However, if you do go with the veet though and you get irritation use sudocream. Its good stuff. And if you choose to wax pop a couple of asprin a half hour before ;-)


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Trim as much off as possible, (i use clippers) other wise it can get messy, then just follow the instructions.


----------

